# run configrations bei eclipse



## kathiE (6. Jan 2007)

da ich ja von hobbit im blutrausch den tipp bekommen habe GUIs zu erstellen, habe ich mir eclipse heruntegeladen. Wenn ich da nun auf Ausführen bzw. Run gehe öffnet sich ein Fenster "create, manage, and run configurations"
was muss ich hier eingeben, damit ich das programm ausführen kann? und wie kompiliert man in eclipse


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Kompiliert wird automatisch. Wenn du zB eine Klasse mit main hast sagst du:
Run -> Run as... -> Java Application


----------



## kathiE (6. Jan 2007)

oh danke, aber bei mir steht da nur : Eclipse Application


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Dann hat die ausgewählte Klasse keine main Methode


----------

